
Our Response to Sony Sending Us a Threat Letter for Reporting on Leaked Emails - coloneltcb
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150420/22284530731/our-response-to-sony-sending-us-threat-letter-reporting-companys-leaked-emails.shtml
======
fixxer
You would think a high powered corporation in the business of entertaining
humans would have a better handle on public relations. I'm flabbergasted by
how badly they've handled this entire story, from the hack to the damage
control.

Just so... dumb.

